# best place to get live rock



## michaeljames (Jul 30, 2008)

in the GTA what is the cheapest way to get live rock? big als is like 7.99 a lb and even some guys there advised me that was too much. its pretty cheap online but I have no experience with that and I dont know how much shipping is gonna be, any body with any experience buying good live rock? TIA I need between 10-30 lbs


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You should hook up with "findingnemo". Buying in larger qty's puts more money in your pocket. $6-8 is pretty much a going rate at LFS. Buying online in Canada there are usually hefty shipping charges which turn out to be about the same as buying from LFS. There also isn't as much die off. Check out the classifieds as well. Now is the time of year where alot of reefers get out of the hobby. Come October everyone will be fighting over the liverock. (IMO October is when the hobby starts to heat up). Talk to nemo he has been doing his research and may share some of his findings.

HTH's
Chris


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Here is a list of some of the fish stores in the GTA and surrounding areas.

Give them a call and compare prices. Most places are are 6-8 like underthesea said.

Markham 
Blue Ocean Aquarium Ltd Phone: (905)474-3780 
8380 Kennedy Road,_Markham,_ON_L3R_0W4

Lucky Aquarium Phone: (905)477-8778 
4350 Steeles Avenue East,_Markham,_ON_L3R_9V4

Petsmart Phone: (905)415-1755 
3155 Hwy 7,_Unionville,_ON

Reefquarium & Marine Ltd Phone: (416)895-5115 
7780 Woodbine Avenue,_Markham,_ON_L3R_2N7

Mississauga - Oakville - Cooksville

**Big Als Aquarium Services: 905-276-6900 
850 Dundas Street East 
Mississauga Ontario

Aquapets Phone: (905)281-0151 
1170 Burnhamthorpe W,_Cooksville,_ON_L5C_4E6

Dragon Aquarium Phone: (905)897-8391 
888 Dundas Street East,_Mississauga,_ON_L4Y_4G6

PJ's Pet Centre-Square One Shopping Centre, 100 City Centre Drive, Mississauga, Ontario, L5B 2C9.

Port Credit Pet Centre, 219 Lakeshore Rd. East, Mississauga, Ontario, phone 905-274-8018, [email protected].

Pet City Phone: (905)542-4533 
2555 Erin Centre Bl,_Mississauga,_ON_L5M_5H1

Petsmart Phone: (905)501-9888 
5950 Rodeo Drive,_Mississauga,_ON_L5R_3V6

PJ's Pet Centres Ltd Phone: (905)270-7644 
100 City Centre Drive,_Mississauga,_ON_L5B_2C9

Super Pet Phone: (905)829-9999 
2501 Hyde Park Gate,_Oakville,_ON_L6H_6G6

4 Seas Aquarium

Morriston 
Morriston Pet Shoppe, 30 Queen st (Hwy 6 S), Morriston, Ontario, phone 519-823-9070 .

Nepean 
Aquarium Services SuperCentre, 130 Robertson Road, Nepean, Ontario, phone (613) 721 - FISH.

Newmarket 
*Big Al's Aquarium Services, 130 Davis Drive, Newmarket, Ontario, phone 905-895-7677.

North Bay 
Paulmac Pet Food Plus Plus, 1899 Algonquin Avenue, North Bay, Ontario, P1B4Y8, phone 705-494-4785, fax 705-494-4822.

Whitby - Oshawa 
Aquarium Services Warehouse Outlets Phone: (905)725-3474 
1916 Dundas Street East,_Whitby,_ON_L1N_2L6

Trent Pet, Oshawa Centre, Oshawa, Ontario, L1G 2P5, phone 576-4526.

Mauch's Pet Superstore Phone: (905)723-5077 ___ 
245 King Street West,_Oshawa,_ON_L1J_2J7

Petsmart Phone: (905)723-4823 
1650 Victoria Street East,_Whitby,_ON_L1N_9L4

Oakville 
Oakville Reef Gallery 
579 Kerr St. Unit 2A Oakville 
905-338-2782 
http://www.oakvillereefgallery.com/

Toronto - GTA 
Aquaview Industries Inc., 80 Galaxy Blvd., Etobicoke, Ontario, M9W 4Y8, phone 1-800-465-4064, fax 416-674-9636, [email protected].

Aqua Tropics Phone: (416)604-3530 
2821 Dundas Street West,_Toronto,_ON_M6P_1Y6

*CLOSED* Aquarium Discount, 599 Kennedy Road, Scarborough, Ontario, phone 416-267-3868.

**Aquarium Services Warehouse Outlets Phone: (416)757-3281 
1295 Kennedy Road,_Scarborough,_ON_M1P_2L4

Aquarium Services Warehouse Outlets Phone: (416)223-2161 
180 Steeles Avenue West,_Thornhill,_ON_L4J_2L1

Aqua Scape Design & Aquariums Phone: (416)759-7759 
466 McNicoll Avenue,_North York,_ON_M2H_2E1

Aquapets at 680 Silver Star Blvd, Unit 303,305 
Scarborough, ON 
Tel# 416 292 1688

Concord Pet Shop 905-669-6895 
2104 Hwy 7 West, Concord, ON 
L4K 2S9

City Koi Phone: (416)693-5622 
50 Freeman Street,_Scarborough,_ON_M1N_2C2

Extreme Marine: 2700 Dufferin Street Unit 9 
Phone Number: (416) 781-0220 
Website: http://www.emarine.ca/

*Closed* Fins & Feathers Phone: (416)466-6374 
1000 Gerrard Street East,_Toronto,_ON_M4M_3G6

Groom Pet Shop Phone: (416)762-0297 
2203 Bloor Street West,_Toronto,_ON_M6S_1N5

Holly Fish Co Phone: (416)595-9422 
280 Spadina Avenue,_Toronto,_ON_M5T_3A5

Mayer's Pet Shop, 3038 Danforth Avenue, Toronto, Ontario, M4C 1N2, phone 416-694-5342, fax 416-694-5342, [email protected].

Maple Garden Florist and Gift Shop Phone: (416)466-9811 
673 Gerrard Street East,_Toronto,_ON_M4M_1Y2

*Marta's Pet & Aquaria Phone: (416)242-2619 
2149 Weston Road,_York,_ON_M9N_1X8

**Menagerie, 549 Parliament St, Toronto, Ontario, M4X 1P7, phone 416-921-4966, fax 416-921-2365.

*North American Fish Breeders, 2260 Kingston Rd, Scarborough, Ontario, M1N 1T9, phone 416-267-7252.

Oceans Alive Phone: (416)251-0000 
1244 The Queensway,_Etobicoke,_ON_M8Z_1S2

Petsmart Phone: (416)696-0388 
835 Eglinton Avenue East,_Toronto,_ON_M4G_4G9

Pet Valu, 339 College Street West, Toronto, Ontario, M5T 1S2, phone 416-944-0314, fax 416-944-9659.

Closed *Piranha Pet Shop The Phone: (416)789-3512 
1550 Avenue Road,_North York,_ON_M5M_3X5

PJ's Pet Centre, 1200 Yonge street, Toronto, Ontario.

*PJ's Pet Stores, Yorkdale Mall, Toronto, Ontario, M6M 2E5, phone 416-785-9991.

*PJ's Pet Stores, 401 & McCowan, Scarborough,_ON M1J_1J1, phone 416-296-0026

P J'S Pet Centres Ltd Phone: (416)622-1173 
25 The West Mall,_Etobicoke,_ON_M9C_1B8

Super Pet Phone: (416)544-9799 
3291 Yonge Street,_Toronto,_ON_M4N_2L8

Super Pet Phone: (416)335-7922 
12 William Kitchen Road,_Scarborough,_ON_M1P_5B7

Toms Aquarium Co Phone: (416)596-2201 
222 Spadina av,_Toronto,_ON_M5T_3B3

*Wongs Aquarium Phone: (416)461-5362 
590 Gerrard Street East,_Toronto,_ON_M4M_1Y3

*Zoo in the Beach TEL: (416) 686-9556 
2227 Queen St. E. (at Wineva) 
Toronto, ON, M4E 1E8 
Hours of Operation: 
Mon-Thurs 10:00 am - 7:00 pm, Fri-Sat 10:00 am - 6:00 pm, Sun 11:00 am - 6:00 pm 
-all the fish stuff is in the basement.

Hope that helps and saves you time...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I believe one of our members here WTAC also sells live rock. He is a wealth of knowledge and extremely helpful. I'm sure he wouldn't mind you contacting him, if he doesn't have it he'll tell you who does for sure.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I get LR from LFS that I have developed a good relationship whether on a business level and dropping by for a chat in b/w clients to unwind a bit .

QB Aquarium is where I got the LR for Tabatha. Mind you, it's was from his fathers 350gal reef that was torn down due to a seam failure and when they opened their store, it all got moved there. I don't know if they have brought in LR lately.

Places that I like the quality and shape of LR in stock, in no particular order:

QB Aquarium
Reef Raft
Sea U Marine
NAFB

A little tip is to have an aquascape in mind and they will help you get the right pieces to help you achieve it. These places will also let you stack the rock on the floor/adjacent aquarium, number of customers in the LFS allowing . Bring a digicam so you can recreate it in your aquarium.

HTH


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

IMHO the best rock I've seen if from QB's dad's aquarium, tons of coraline algae, you'll never find stuff like that in a LFS! You can always check the ads on AquariumPros.ca.


----------

